# Das El Dorado der Karpfenangler



## Bergi (2. Dezember 2002)

HI!
Mich würde mal interessieren,wer im Land der Karpfen,also Frankreich schon war,und was ihr da so gefangen habt,wie ihr gefischt habt,oder einfach ein kleiner Bericht!
Nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr gehts für mich auch ab ins gelobte Land,vielelicht sofort der Cassien,wer weiss...

bergi


----------



## Carpy21 (5. Dezember 2002)

*Wieso "Gelobtes" Land?*

Hi

Mal so ne Frage am Rande, warum willst du eigentlich in das &quot;gelobte&quot; Land fahren.
Dort sieht es doch genau so S... aus wie bei uns hier in D.
Nur um vielleicht den Fisch deines Lebens zu fangen?
Das haben vor dir schon ganz andere Versucht und sind ganz kläglich daran gescheitert!
Denn ehrlich gesagt,sind die Gewässer dort genauso überangelt wie bei uns hier.

Es gibt genügent Gewässer bei hier bei uns die einen richtig guten Bestand an Kapitalen Fischen aufweisen.
Der Trick ist nur, die Gewässer zu beangeln die sonst kaum jemand beangelt!


----------



## David (5. Dezember 2002)

Bevor ich nach Frankreich fahren würde,würde ich erstmal alle gewässer in meiner umgebung befischen bis sie mir zu langweilig sind.dann würde ich mir andere gewässer in deutschland suchen und sie befischen.es gibt noch sehr viele gewässer in deutschland,die noch nie von karpfenanglern befischt worden
warum befischt du nicht den see indem du deinen dreißiger gefangen hast mal intensiver da wird es auch den einen oder anderen 30er oder 40er geben


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2002)

lasst ihn doch fahren... dann haben wir ihn für ein paar Tage los  :q :q :q :q


----------



## Guest (5. Dezember 2002)

*Hey Jungs,*

Hey Jungs,

komme selbst aus Frankreich und habe dort sehr lange gefischt. Meiner Meinung nach findet man nirgendwo anders eine so große Vielzahl an guten Gewässern. Egal ob man das fischen am Fluss oder See bevorzugt in Frankreich findet man alles.

Ich fahre noch immer regelmäßig nach Frankreich und verbringe den Großteil meiner Zeit dort. Mittlerweile konnte ich auch schon mehrere Carps (genauer gesagt 3) über 60lbs und viele Fische über 50lbs landen.

Bis demnächst David


----------



## Guest (5. Dezember 2002)

Natürlich gibt es auch gute Gewässer in Deutschland die es sich lohnt zu befischen.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2002)

@suttothecarp

erstmal herzlich Willkommen an Board 

schönen Köfi hast du da unterm Arm....

hört sich ja echt gut an... aber ich bin ein wenig skeptisch mit Frankreich ich war mal in Paris (ich hab den Eifelturm schon zu Fuß bewältigt) da waren wir allerdings als Deutsche wahnsinnig beliebt :e  :e 

als ob ich was dazu könnte was in der Vergangenheit war... 
aber schreib mal bitte wie das auf dem Lande ist.. würd mich echt stark interessieren...


----------



## wolle (6. Dezember 2002)

ich war dieses jahr viel mit fahrad unterwegs,dabei habe
ich seen gefunden wo ich nie welche vermutet hätte.
so oft ich an diesen gewässern vorbei gekommen bin habe
ich dort nie einen angler gesehen.der grund dafür ist,sie
liegen kilometerweit von der straße entfernt.bei der beobachtung dieser gewässer war ich begeistert davon,
wieviel leben es dort unter wasser gibt.nächstes jahr
werde ich mit leichtem gepäck, gezielt den schuppenträgern 
mal nachjagen. :z  #h


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. Dezember 2002)

@Suttothecarp
Willkommen im Board!

Wie schwer ist denn der Karpfen in deinen Armen?
Uli


----------



## Guest (6. Dezember 2002)

Der Carp hatte knapp über 70lbs.
Ich fing ihn auf einen Nash Formula One Ready Made Boilies diesen Sommer in Frankreich. Sorry, aber das Gewässer will ich für mich behalten.


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. Dezember 2002)

Wahnsinn!#r 
Wie lange hast Du denn den Riesen gedrillt?
Uli


----------



## Guest (6. Dezember 2002)

Dadurch das es relativ viele Hindernisse gab musste ich auf eine 3,5lbs Rute und eine geflochtene Schnur zurückgreifen und konnte somit den Drill relativ kurz halten. Nach knapp 20 Minuten landete der Fisch im Netz.


----------



## fan__ta (6. Dezember 2002)

wow geiles u-boot!!! :m 
ein richtiges schwein!!
lbs =????? ;+ 
aber der muss schon sauschwer sein!! :q


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. Dezember 2002)

@Fan_ta
Lies mal, etwas über 70lbs.
Uli


----------



## David (6. Dezember 2002)

@suttothecarp
Was war denn dein größter carp in deutschland?


----------



## Bergi (6. Dezember 2002)

HI!
@ carpi21:
Dass ist ein &quot;muss&quot;.
Genau wie es für Meeresangler ein &quot;muss&quot; ist nach Norwegen zu fahren!
Auf jeden Fall ist Frankreich schon was besonderes.Ist schon ganz anderes fischen als hier!

@ Suttothecarp:
Auch von mir herzlich willkommen on board und gratulation zu deinem Fang!

Im allerersten Moment dachte ich schon,das du Jan Obentheuer bist,sah auf dem Bild im ersten Moment so aus! :m 
Die Formula One wollte ich auch schon mal tetsen,aber hab mir dann doch die Mistral crab&crawfish zum testen gekauft,aber ein Kumpel hat die auch schon gefischt und war sehr zufrieden damit!
Was mich nur mal interessieren würde,war es einer von den &quot;bekannten&quot; seen in Frankreich,oder ein kleinerer Privater See?

Naja,ich wünsch dir viel Spass am board und hoffe du beteiligst dich fleissig hier im board,besonders im Karpfenforum!Hau rein!  

Bergi


----------



## Megarun (6. Dezember 2002)

...jau, Suttothecarp...



> Ich fing ihn auf einen Nash Formula One Ready Made Boilies diesen Sommer in Frankreich. Sorry, aber das Gewässer will ich für mich behalten.



Suuuuper Tip... ;+   ;+ 
Ähhh, warum postets Du denn dann sowas, wenn Du eh nix verraten willst.  ;+   ;+ 
Also, da seh´ *ich* keinen Sinn d`rinn.
Fotos mit kapitalen Karpfen gibs: &quot;Wie Sand am Meer&quot;
D`rum mach/schreibe doch `mal einen schönen Bericht!

PS: Warum werden denn nur im: &quot;Norge&quot; Forum so schöne Reiseberichte/Angelerlebnisse ge/beschrieben?
Also, macht `mal...bin echt gespannt.
...Bergi ist auch schon ganz heiss...oder?

Gruß...


----------



## Guest (6. Dezember 2002)

@Megarun

Der See an dem ich den Carp gefangen habe ist ein kleineres eigentlich relativ leicht zu befischendes Gewässer (wenn man von den Hindernissen absieht) und es wird nur von wenigen Leuten befischt. Es ist eigentlich mein Hausgewässer (da ich in Frankreich geboren bin) und ich möchte es doch gerne für mich behalten.

Ich habe nichts dagegen ein paar Gewässerberichte zu schreiben und werde dies auch in den nächsten Tagen noch machen.
Ich habe keinen Bock mich mit dir über große Fische oder anderes zu streiten. Du kannst glauben und schreiben was du willst aber lass auch mich schreiben was ich will. Ich habe es nicht nötig mich mit jemandem wie dir zu streiten.


@David

Mein größter Carp in Deutschland wog 53 Pfund. Ich hab ihn im Main bei Seligenstadt gefangen in der Nähe der Fähre.


@fan__ta

1Lbs = 435 Gramm


----------



## Megarun (6. Dezember 2002)

> Ich habe keinen Bock mich mit dir über große Fische oder anderes zu streiten. Du kannst glauben und schreiben was du willst aber lass auch mich schreiben was ich will. Ich habe es nicht nötig mich mit jemandem wie dir zu streiten



Ich doch auch nicht..hehe...  



> Ich habe es nicht nötig mich mit jemandem wie dir zu streiten[


Wer Streitet denn? Und kennst Du mich etwa?



> aber lass auch mich schreiben was ich will.



Kannste doch...aber, dann mußt Du Dir auch kritische Fragen gefallen lassen, oder?

Gruß...


----------



## hecht24 (6. Dezember 2002)

bleibt mal locker leute
 :g  :g  :g


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Dezember 2002)

Also nach Französien würd ich auch gern mal, abba net an so nen riesen Stausee, lieber klein Anfangen.


----------



## Guest (6. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher 2001

Es gibt auch sehr viele kleinere Seen mit guten Bestand und auch eine Menge sehr guter Flüsse. Hast du schon ein bestimmtes Gebiet in das du gerne fahren würdest?  (Vielleicht kann ich dir dann weiterhelfen)

@Megarun

Wir sind ja auch nicht zum streiten hier....


----------



## fan__ta (6. Dezember 2002)

cool bleiben jungs!
das ganze könntet ihr auch mit pm s klären und bitte nicht hier! das interessiert nämlich sonst KEINEN ,glaub ich!
war ned bös gmeint!

@Suttothecarp
genau diese angabe wollt ich ham!! danke! morzviech!!
was heisst dein name übersetzt?? ;+  hab nämlich eine französisch-schulaufgabe und hab no nix glernt!   

eindeutig eine bereichung fürs board!


> Hau rein!


 kann mich bergi nur anschließen!


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

> was heisst dein name übersetzt??  hab nämlich eine französisch-schulaufgabe und hab no nix glernt!



Ich würde sagen das der Name keine Bedeutung hat. Weiß es allerdings nicht genau.
Hab mich noch nie darum gekümmert.

Was haste denn für Aufgaben?


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi Suttothecarp!
Hiermit begrüsse ich dich recht herzlich im Anglerboard und freue mich darüber, dass es hier im Board einen Karpfenspezi mehr gibt. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich einige Mitangler nicht verstehen, begrüsse ich deine Meinung trotzdem, dass man nicht gleich jeden kleinen Teich mit einer genauen Ortsangabe hier ins Board stellen muss. Man kann das Karpfenangeln, so wie wir es betreiben und einige andere es betreiben wollen nicht mit dem Meeresangeln vergleichen.
Gruss Knurri!
Karpfenangler aus Leidenschaft! #h


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

> ..... so wie wir es betreiben und einige andere es betreiben wollen nicht mit dem Meeresangeln vergleichen.



Bin ich genau deiner Meinung. Ein See vorallem in der Größe hat nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Fischen und diese sind bei zu vielen Anglern schnell verfischt. Ich habe lange gebraucht um einen See mit diesen Qualitäten zu finden und nun wo ich ihn gefunden habe möchte ich dort in Ruhe mit ein paar Angelkollegen fischen und habe keine Lust eines Tages an den See zu kommen und keinen Platz mehr zu kriegen. 

An den Bekannten großen Seen in Frankreich wird es Momentan eng da einfach zu viele Angler in den letzten Jahren kommen, was es auch immer schwieriger macht Erholsam dort zu angeln. Die Preise steigen und die Angler schlagen sich um die besten Plätze. Außerdem wird einem mittlerweile vorgeschriebn welche Schnüre, Haken, Ruten und Rollen man benutzen muss. Das heist nicht, das an diesen Seen keine großen Carps mehr gefangen werden, doch ist es nicht mehr das Selbe wie fürher.

Zum Glück sind das bis jetzt nicht mehr als etwa 30 Seen an denen es so zugeht und ich hoffe es werden nicht mehr.

Es gibt auch so noch hunderte wenn nicht tausende gute Seen und Flüsse in Frankreich doch kann ich schon seit Jahren niemanden mehr empfehlen an einen der großen Seen zu fahren. 

Auch wenn diese großen Bekannten Seen wegfallen gibt es noch mehr gute Gewässer als in allen anderen mir bekannten Ländern.


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. Dezember 2002)

Moin Suttothecarp, erstmal willkommen an Board ... :m

Das Problem ist doch, dass sobald irgendwo eine Fangmeldung verbreitet wird, sofort mindestens 5 Engländer für 3 Monate und ein Riesenhaufen Freizeitangeler für die nächsten Wochenenden aufkreuzen, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit das Gewässer kaputtmachen ... das geht los mit dem Müll, der leider zu oft liegen bleibt, geht weiter über Zentner an Boilies (z.T. auch sehr schlechtn) die im Wasser liegen bleiben und verrotten und endet nicht beim Fischneid der Leute unter einander ... ich sitz lieber in Ruhe, versteckt und allein an einem kleinen Waldsee ... da hab ich dann auch eine Chance das Gewässer kennenzulernen und wenn der größte Fisch ein 20 pfünder ist freu ich mich auch ... :g

Zum Thema Frankreich: Anfang der 90iger waren einige meiner Bekannten dabei Reisen nach Frankreich vorzubereiten ... gefahren ist dann keiner, zum Einen hatten wir nur die Berichte in der &quot;Karpfenszene&quot; aber nimanden vor Ort der das Gewässer kennt, zum Zweiten kannten wir halt nur die großen Stauseen und die waren damals schon so teuer, dass uns die Lust vergangen ist ... 

Wenn du in Deutschland auf Monsterkarpfen willst, fahr an den Neckar, Main oder Mosel ... da sind schon Riesen rausgekommen und auch der Rhein ist ein Garant für große Fische - aber schwer zu beangeln ...

Klausi


----------



## Bergi (7. Dezember 2002)

Da geb ich euch natürlich Recht!
Is ja klar,jeder kennt den Cassien,de deur und wie sie alle heissen(bzw. schreibt  )Jeder weiss das es da grosse Fische gibt und man angeblich reelle Chancen drauf hat.Deswegen fahren alle dahin!kleinere oder unbekannte Seen will hingegen keiner befischen aus Angst nicht den &quot;Fisch des lebends&quot; zu fangen.
Da kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln!Ich möcht gar nicht wissen wieviele Seen es in Frankreich(und auch in Deutschland,Belgien und wer weiss wo sonst so) gibt,die riesen Fische beherbergen und kaum einer weiss es.
Und nur die wenigsten sind auf Anhieb in den grossen Seen erfolgreich!Ich will garnicht wissen wie viele sogar dran gescheitert sind.
Ich will mich auch erst mal an die kleineren wagen,auch das Risiko in kauf nehmen zu blanken oder nur kleine zu fangen.Aber die Chance in den grossen zu blanken ist wohl grösser!Aber einmal möchte ich den Cassien schon befischen,das ist mir schon sehr wichtig,also ein grosses Ziel von mir!Nicht um den grossen zu fangen,sondern nur um mal da gewesen zu sein und zu sehn,was daran so toll sien soll,wie es alle immer berichten!
Grosse gibt es auch bei uns!Und die werd ich zuerst fangen!  

Also ran an die Dicken hier!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. Dezember 2002)

Und wer fährt jetzt mit mir nach Französien, dachte da so an die Champagne, is ja nich ganz so weit..... :g  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bergi (7. Dezember 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Für 2004 kann man das echt ma planen!

Bergi


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher2001



> Und wer fährt jetzt mit mir nach Französien, dachte da so an die Champagne, is ja nich ganz so weit.....



Wir können uns ja mal nächstes Jahr irgendwo zum fischen treffen. Da ich nächstes Jahr sowieso den ganzen Sommer und Herbst dort in der Gegend fische könnte man da was machen. Gibt ne Menge kleine bis mittlere Seen und Flüsse dort mit gutem Bestand.

Vielleicht hast du ja Interesse......


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi

Das Risiko an einem der kleineren oder mittleren Seen zu blanken ist wesentlich geringer, da es wesentlich leichter ist die Fische zu finden als im Cassien oder in ähnlichen Seen. 

Ich selbst habe schon öfter im Cassien gefischt und nicht immer was gefangen. Wenn man allerdings etwas fängt sind es oft große bis sehr große Fische. In den letzten Jahren werden dort allerdings auch große Carps von über 30 Pfund besetzt. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich dort während einer Session 3 Carps über 50 Pfund landen können doch das ist eher selten.


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich ein Bild reinstelle?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

1. wenn du webspace bei deinem Anbieter hast lad das Bild hoch
2. gehe auf antwort erstellen und klicke dann auf BILD/IMG

gib da die URL bzw. Adresse unter der dein Bild ist ein.. und schon ist´s drin...


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

@ Franz_16

Danke


Die folgende Carps fing ich vor 2 Jahr im Cassien.














Ich hab noch ein paar mehr Fische während dieser Session gefangen, aber das waren die schönsten.


----------



## fan__ta (7. Dezember 2002)

also die bilder funzen leider ned!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. Dezember 2002)

Bilder funzen net wirklich. :c 

Das mit France können wir im Auge behalten. :g


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

Ich kann die Bilder sehen....


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

du darfst keine ftp addresse angeben....

die addresse muss so aussehen http://www.irgendwas.de/deinverzeichnis/deinbild.jpg 

ich würd´s dir jetzt gerne an einem Beispiel zeigen aber leider ist mein Server zur Zeit down...  :c  :c


----------



## Bergi (7. Dezember 2002)

@  Suttothecarp:



> Das Risiko an einem der kleineren oder mittleren Seen zu blanken ist wesentlich geringer, da es wesentlich leichter ist die Fische zu finden als im Cassien oder in ähnlichen Seen.



Hab ich doch geschrieben!Kanst ja noch mal nachlesen!  

Mhhh,komisch mit den Bildern!Liegen die denn noch am server?

Bergi


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

ja das ist richtig du kannst sie sehen aber eben niemand anders


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

jetzt geht der Server wieder:


wenn du auf einen rechtsklick auf das  Bild machst und dann auf Eigenschaften gehst siehste wie es aussehen müsste...


----------



## Guest (7. Dezember 2002)

hab heute Abend keine Lust mehr. Werds morgen dann nochmal probieren.....


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2002)

so da sind sie die Bilder von Sutto:


----------



## Guest (8. Dezember 2002)

danke Franz


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2002)

kein Problem ...


----------



## Borgon (8. Dezember 2002)

:m Schöne Fische,besonders der Letzte.Allerdings auch ziemlich weit vor gehalten oder ;+  :q  :q  :q Also ich schätz mal mit Proportion zur Hand-Die ersten beiden ca.22Pfund,der dritte 18 Pfund und den letzten mit 12 Pfund.Ist das ein ausgesetzter Koi oder fängt man in France öfters solche Karpfen?


----------



## Bergi (8. Dezember 2002)

Schöne Fische *sabber! :m 

Bergi


----------



## wolf (9. Dezember 2002)

Hallo


meine Fische sehen kleiner aus. Schöner Koi


Schau mal aufs Carp.de-Forum/tackle 


keine schlechte Seite übrigens (immerhin steht da mehr über EA als über Readies)


Gruß


----------



## Heveney (9. Dezember 2002)

*Hevenu ??*

Bergi!!!!
Was zur Hölle ist Cassien ??
Und was ist der Mr.Fu Fanclub da??

Was geht denn mit dich ??? 

Hau rein


----------



## Guest (9. Dezember 2002)

@Borgon

Die oberen beiden Carp haben 27Lbs und 25Lbs. Der 3. hat 20Lbs und der letzte 12Lbs.

Sie kommen alle aus dem Cassien und sind auf auf Nash Ready Mades geafangen.

Sie sind nicht sonderlich weit vorgehalten sondern einfach nur gut Photographiert. Mit der richtigen Kamera und dem richtigen Objektiv ist das kein Problem.

Ich denke das es ein ausgesetzter Koi war.


----------



## David (9. Dezember 2002)

Hey Sutto ich hab ebend ein paar fotos von dir auf einer holländischen seite gesehen,echt geile carps hast du schon gefangen.Wie lange angelst du schon auf carps?


----------



## Karpfenangler (9. Dezember 2002)

@sutto
Tolle carps!
Wie lang ging deine Session am Cassien?
Angelst du auch mit selbstgemachten Boilies?


----------



## Bergi (9. Dezember 2002)

David,kannste mir ma den Link geben?

bergi


----------



## fan__ta (9. Dezember 2002)

schon ewig, wenn der solche trümmer fängt!!


----------



## Guest (9. Dezember 2002)

@David

Photos gibts viele. Werd später mal alle links (alle von denen ich weiß) reinstellen


@Karpfenangler

Wie lange ich genau auf Carps fische kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber es dürften so um die 20 Jahre sein.
Die Photos sin von meiner letzten Session am Cassien. Müsste vor 2 Jahren gewesen sein. Ich war damals eine Woche dort....

Ich fische sogar meistens mit selbstgemachten Boilies bin aber oft dazu gezwungen mit Ready Mades zu fischen, da ich diese für Nash teste.


----------



## David (9. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi
wie fügt man einen link ein


----------



## Guest (9. Dezember 2002)

Musst auf Hyperlink einfügen gehen....


----------



## David (9. Dezember 2002)

http://members.rott.chello.nl/tmarapengopie/wereldrecord.htm


----------



## David (9. Dezember 2002)

@sutto 
der fully scaled gefällt mir.Was hat der gewogen


----------



## Guest (9. Dezember 2002)

http://www.nashteam.net


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Dezember 2002)

Na hallo PROMINENZ...

Hoffe wir kriegen dich mal auf ner Messe zu sehen.

Nash-Readdies sin schon goil nur leider bei uns nicht zu bekommen... :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Borgon (9. Dezember 2002)

:q Gebt ihr in France alles in Lbs an#c Muss man ja so viel rechnen :g Aber meine Schätzung war garnicht sooo schlecht


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2002)

hey das ist doch die Seite wo es die Schönsten Karpfen gibt... ihr wisst schon Women&Carp...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2002)

und noch ein paar Köfi´s von Sutto


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Dezember 2002)

ICH WILL NACH FRANKREICH!!!!!!! :c  :c 

WER WILL MIT??? ;+


----------



## Guest (9. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher2001

Ich hab dir schon ein Angebot gemacht. Überlegs dir....

Brauchst nicht mal Boilies mitzunehmen. Die gibts kostenlos von Nash.


----------



## Guest (9. Dezember 2002)

Habt ihr euch mal das Video und die Hitparade beim Nashteam angesehen. Ab nächstem Jahr gibts die page auch auf Englisch.

Auf dem untersten Bild hatte ich mich mit nem Kerl gekloppt, der mein tackle klauen wollte. Hat mich mit nem Stock erwischt...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto

Klar bin dabei, nur lohnts sich im Sommer???
Wegen Urlaub, muss mich nämlich nach meinem Cheffe richten.
Nur wegen der Fahrerei müssen wir dann mal schaun.


----------



## fan__ta (10. Dezember 2002)

bergi fährt bestimmt auch mit!!!!oder?
bergi ist nämlich &quot;KARPFENGEIL&quot;!!
oder seid ihr das nicht alle??


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

Natürlich sind wir &quot;Karpfengeil&quot;, aber im positiven Sinn. :k 
Falls Bergi mit möchte kriegen wir das zur not auch noch hin...
Auch wenn ich ihn dann mitnehmen muss. :g


----------



## fan__ta (10. Dezember 2002)

also an eurer stelle würde ich nicht zögern und sofort nach frankreich fahren,wenn euch der Profi-Sutto schon einläd!!macht was draus !!und schreibt nen bericht!


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Suttothecarp!
Du schreibst, dass du nächstes Jahr den ganzen Sommer und den Herbst in Frankreich fischen willst. Und du gezwungen bist Nash Boilies zu testen.
Bist du einer der wenigen Glücklichen, die mit Angeln ihr Lebensunterhalt verdienen?
Kann es sein,dass es von dir einige der hier gezeigten Bilder schon vor Jahren in der &quot; Karpfenscene &quot;gegeben hat?
Dein Auge auf dem einen Bild schaut ja nicht gut aus,beim nächsten mal musst du unbedingt als Erster zuschlagen.
Und das gleich richtig!Ich hoffe, dass wir uns mal treffen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ carpcatcher und suttothecarp:



> Falls Bergi mit möchte kriegen wir das zur not auch noch hin...



Wenn euch das Recht ist,dann würd ich echt gerne mitkommen!
Das Geld bekomme ich schon zusammen,no Prob!

Achja,und das mit dem Auge ist echt herbe!Mir ist sowas noch nicht vorgekommen,wurd nur angepöbelt(schon öfter).Ist das in Frankreich öfter mit Tacklediebstahl?

Knurrhahn:
Das würd mich auch mal interessieren,ob sich das finanziell lohnt einem Hersteller zu dienen...  


Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi

Klar kein Ding, kann dich mitnehmen, nur wie kriegen wir das ganze Tackle nach France. ;+ 

Hab ab nächstem Jahr vorraussichtlich nen Golf, aber viel größer als mein Polo is der auch nicht... :c 

Abba kommt zeit, kommt (vielleicht) bus!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Knurri
Ich hab für sowas meine &quot;Hausordnung&quot;...
DIE GAAAAANZ GROßE Maglite, die macht ordentlich Aua... #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute!
Dann nehmt mal genügend Pflaster mit.
Ach so, hat denn einer von euch in Deutschland schon einen 
30Pfünder gefangen? Und davon soll es ja auch hier eine Menge geben!
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ Knurrhahn:
Ja ich!!!34 Pfund!
Die Fotos sind auch noch irgendwo aufm AB...

Und bei uns gibts auch 40iger,das weiss ich...

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Knurri

Wir wollten Angeln und uns nicht prügeln :q  :q 

@Bergi

Wat is nu eigentlich mit dem See bei Köln, so von wegen 40 und so????
Geht da nächstes Jahr was???


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ Carpcatcher:
Der &quot;Geheimsee&quot;   bei Kölln wird nächstes Jahr in Angriff genommen,klare Sache!
Man hat da gute Chancen auf 20iger+ aber 40iger,weiss nciht so recht!
40iger gibts eher bei mir in den Seen!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi 
auch nicht schlecht, wann soll ich vorbeikommen??? :q  :q  #h


----------



## David (10. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher
Warum willst du immer so weit weg fahren zum fischen?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@David

Warum nicht???

Das mit Bergi war eh schon abgekaspert und der Rest ist dann mein Urlaub, den ich sowieso nehmen muss.


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ Carpcatcher:Liebend gerena,ber ihr dürft nur an diesen scheiss Gastanglerstrecken fischen.  Und da ist nicht viel zu hohlen,viele Sessions,wenig Fisch,schona lles durchgetestet!
Aber Köttinger bei Köln müssen wir nächstes Jahr machen,als neues AB-Carphuntertreffen!
Und wegen dem Tackle und dem Auto:
Das passt schon!Mann muss nur richtig packen!

@ David:
Wieso,Frankreich und Hagen sind doch von euch nicht weit weg!  
Ausserdem wollten carpcatcher,du und Torben doch eh nächstes Jahr mal Holger und mich &quot;besuchen&quot;...

Bergi


----------



## David (10. Dezember 2002)

wir müssen mal öfters an allersee und propst nächstes jahr. wenn bergi ein auto hat kann er auch ma wieder nach wob kommen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi

Dann must du eben bei deinem Anglervereinsoberboss ´n büschen gutes Wetter machen.

Zum Tackle, alles kein Prob., bis auf die Flinten...


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Bergi!
Na dann schnappe sie dir! Wir können ja nächstes Jahr ein kleines Anglerboardinternes Karpfenwettangeln starten.
Welches nur in Deutschland ausgetragen und von mindestens ein Ab. Member beglaubigt werden muss. Den Pokal stelle ich!
Die Wertung würde dann vom 01.01.03 bis 31.12.03 gehen.
Gruss Knurri #h


----------



## David (10. Dezember 2002)

@bergi
ich und torben kommen dann mit dem zug.wollen wir ma am rhein fischen ?hätt ich echt bock drauf


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Knurri

Schöne idee, nur müssten wir irgendwelche Regeln festlegen.

PS: Was ist mit Alt Friedland, ich will doch gewinnen... :q


----------



## David (10. Dezember 2002)

@ knurri
ich bin dabei :m


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ David:Wenn ich das zeitlich schaffe mach ich das gerne!

@ Carpcatcher:
Hab ich ja schon.Eigentlich ist ja Nachtangeln auch für Gastangler verboten!Da hab ich schon ne Sondergenemigung für freunde von mir,weil cih im verein so bekannt bin!Aussderdem lohnt es sich bei uns nicht so!Bei uns gibts ganz viele 10-15 Pfünder wo man sich oft durchkämpfen muss!

@ Knurri:
Super Idee!Also der grösste Karpfen gewinnt!Suttothecarp darf aber nicht mitmachen!  Spass,der macht auch mit!
Das wird ja mal ne interessante Sache.Und der Gewinner wird am AB-Treffen geehrt!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi
Ja und???

Hauptsache Angeln und es scheint ja ganz gut zu beißen. :a 

Wann hast du Osterferien???


----------



## David (10. Dezember 2002)

Wer hat denn dieses jahr den größten carp gefangen?
Mein größter dieses jahr war 25pf


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ Carpcatcher:
Glaub mir,köttinger lohnt mehr!
Bei uns an den Gastanglerstrecken fängt man so 1-2 Carps pro session,manchmal blankt man auch.Ist halt zu stark beangelt!Und dafür willste 350km fahren?
Also wenn würd ich sagen Köttinger!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi

Sach ich doch Ostern...

Treffen bei dir, Holger muss auch mit und dann los.


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ CC2001:
JO,Herbstferien sind Mitte April...Muss mal schaun,sag ich dir morgen!Aber das machen wir auf jeden fall!Nur ein WE oder ne ganze Woche?
Holger kommt bestimmt mit,der wollte den See nächstes Jahr sowie so leer fischen !  

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi 

Ostern im Herbst??? :q 

Mal schaun, wa mein Chef sacht, vielleicht ne Woche.


----------



## Bergi (10. Dezember 2002)

@ CC2001:
Gleich beschwert sich Dok,weil der Traffic explodiert...wir sind schon spammer! :q  :q  :q 
Mein ich doch,Ostern!  
Wird schon klappen!

Bergi


----------



## Guest (11. Dezember 2002)

Sorry das ich nix geschrieben hab. Wir haben uns gestern entschlossen noch mal zum fischen zu fahren bevors richtig scheiß kalt wird. Muss leider auch schon wieder weg, da ich nur noch wärmere Sachen holen wollte ist nämlich schon scheiß kalt am See und die Jungs warten schon auf mich..... Wir haben auch schon was gefangen, aber mehr dazu am Montag!!!!!!

Cu David


----------



## fan__ta (13. Dezember 2002)

bin schon gespannt sutto............!!


----------



## Guest (16. Dezember 2002)

Hey Jungs,

bin wieder da und werd in den nächsten Tagen auch den Bericht reinstellen. Ihr müsst euch allerdings noch gedulden bis die Photos entwickelt sind, aber dann stell ichs direkt rein....


----------



## Bergi (16. Dezember 2002)

Schön,da freu ich mich drauf!

Der oderne Mensch hat doch ne Digicam,oder ?  

Bergi


----------



## Guest (16. Dezember 2002)

Hab ich auch, aber meiner Meinung nach kriegt man selbst mit der besten Digitalkamera kein so gutes Photo hin wie mit ner guten Spiegelreflex.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2002)

@ sutto 
nichts gegen die Foto´s von dir aber die hätt ich mit der Digi auch hingekriegt


----------



## Bergi (16. Dezember 2002)

@ Sutto:
Das ist schon klar!Aber für den Otto normal Angler reit ne Digicam!

@ Franz:
Ich denke nicht!
Ich weiss nicht,sagt dir der Name Jörg Schaffner was?Das ist auch ein Karpfenangler und der hat sich auch auf Fotographieren speziallisiert!Ich hab den beim Pelzerfischen ja kennengelernt!Und das ist echt unglaublich was der für geile Bilder macht!Aber die Ausrüstung kostet auch ein paar tausend Euros mit allem drum und dran!

Bergi


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi 

also die Foto´s die ich für Sutto reingestellt habe sind mit ner digicam machbar.... da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...


----------



## Guest (16. Dezember 2002)

@Franz

Die Photos sind mit einem Dia-Scanner (oder wie man das nennt) eingecannt und haben dadurch natürlich eine schlechtere Qualität als die Orginale......


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi Suttothecarp!
Diese Meinung das eine Spiegelreflex bessere Bilder macht vertrete ich auch.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Guest (16. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher2001 

Über France nächstes Jahr müssen wir nochmal reden, aber Sommer wäre an sich nicht schlecht.
Wir müssen mal schauen wie wir das am besten machen....


@Bergi

Willste auch mitkommen?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto

Muss erstal sehen wann Werksurlaub ist, den muss ich nehmen, sind drei Wochen wohl im Juli, weiß aber noch nicht genau.

Ob Bergi mit will??
Ich wette der kann schon nicht mehr ruhig schlafen...

Wegen Fahrerei is kein Problem fahren dann in zwei Etapen, erst nach Heidelberg (übernachtung bei Tante von mir) dann nächsten Tag nach France is von da ja nur n Katzensprung.
Einziges Problem wird das Tackle von Bergi und mir in nen Golf oder Polo zu kriegen... :c  Wird aber schon klappen.


----------



## Bergi (17. Dezember 2002)

@ Sutto:
Wenn du nichts dagegen hast würd ich gern mit kommen!Finanziell und zeitlich ist das kein Problem!!!

@ carpcatcher:
Kein Problem!
Das bekommen wir schon hin!Wenn man mit System das Auto packt,dann klappt das schon!Ich kenne jemanden,der ist mit nem Kumpel,Hund,Schlauchboot und allem drum und dran für 2 Wochen in nem Polo nach Frankreich gefahren!Dann bekommen wir das auch schon hin!
Ausserdem hab ich bis dahin auch ein Auto und Führerschein und kann im Notfall alleine fahren,aber das wär etwas verschwendung!Das ist doch besser,wenn wir uns das Spritgeld teilen und zusammen fahren,oder?

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi

Seh ich auch so.


----------



## Guest (17. Dezember 2002)

Momentan hab ich auch ein bissel Platzprobleme in meinem Auto. Im Frühjahr bekomm ich dann den neuen Land Rover Discovery. Ist ein echt geiles Auto.....

Soll ich aussuchen welches Gewässer wir nehmen? Fluss oder See?

Mit dem Platz kriegt ihr schon hin. Zur Not kann ich noch ein paar Sachen von mir mehr mitnehmen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto

Da ich leider kein Superweitfurfgerät mehr besitze (fische nicht schwerer als 2,5 lbs) sollte das Gewässer nicht allzu groß sein. Bin auch kein Freund vom Flussfischen.
Rausschleppen is kein Problem auf die Tournaments : passt ne menge Schnur... :q  Nur Bergi hat da dann ein kleines Problem... :g 

Ach ja habe außerdem ein Problem damit mich mit anderen Anglern um die Plätze prügeln zu müssen... Muss ich nicht wieder haben. :e

Was schwebt dir denn so als Gewässer vor??? ;+


----------



## Guest (17. Dezember 2002)

Wir müssten erstmal überlegen wie weit wir fahren wollen und vorallem wohin? Gute mittelgroße Gewässer gibt fast überall in France....

Wenn wir in kein Departement fahren wollen in dem Nachtangeln verboten ist fallen viele gute Gewässer raus. Aber vorallem im Sommer kann Nachtangeln oft gute Fische bringen. 

Über ein Boot brauchen wir uns keine Gedanken zu machen, das bring ich sowieso mit und für Bergi findet sich bei mir zur Not auch noch die eine oder andere gute Rolle.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto

Je kürzer der Weg, desto mehr Zeit bleibt zum angeln... :z 

Hoffe du kennst ein Gewässer, was nicht so überlaufen ist und wo Karten nicht die Welt kosten.
Hab gerad bein Kataloge durchschaun festgestellt dass Karpfenangeln doch echt sau-teuer sein kann. :c


----------



## hkroiss (17. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Kumpels,
ich verfolge schon eine Weile Eure Pläne für Frankreich.
Ich wollte eigentlich nächstes Jahr auch nach Frankreich. Hab&acute; mich da mal ein wenig erkundigt und musste feststellen, dass dies eigentlich gar nicht so günstig ist.

Man zahlt schnell mal ca. 200,-- für eine Woche (ohne Verpflegung und Anreise).

Hab&acute; mich daher entschlossen, zuerst mal ein paar Gewässer in Österreich zu beangeln. Die sind zwar auch nicht gerade billig, aber da fällt zumindest die teure Anreise weg.

Würd&acute; mich aber gerne mal bei Euch anschließen, falls es Euch nichts ausmacht. Aber erst 2004.

Hinsichtlich Platz im Auto: ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen Opel Vectra und da haben mein Bruder und ich das ganze Zeug für 1 Woche (samt Verpflegung) ohne Probleme reingebracht. Jetzt habe ich mir aber einen Mercedes Vito gekauft - nicht wegen dem Angeln, sondern weil der Vecta das zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Also, viel Spaß nächstes Jahr und laßt mal was von Euch hören, wie&acute;s euch so ergangen ist.

Grüße Harald
 #h  #h  #h


----------



## Guest (17. Dezember 2002)

Man darf keinen von den Seen wählen an denen nur &quot;Touristen&quot; fischen. Man muss an einen der Seen fahren an denen die Einheimischen fischen. Die sind meist wesentlich günstiger.....

Wenn wir das dann noch zu einem Nash Testangeln umformen gibts da auch noch mal ne ganze Menge dazu.


----------



## hkroiss (17. Dezember 2002)

Na dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, wie&acute;s euch nächstes Jahr geht und werde mich dann vielleicht übernächstes Jahr anschließen.
Harald


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto

hast du denn schon ne grobe Richtung wo es hingehen könnte???


----------



## Guest (17. Dezember 2002)

Ich will Morgen nochmal mit ein paar Leuten telefonieren, da ich ja dieses jahr nicht so viel in France war und ich keine böse Überaschung erleben will. Kann sich nämlich innerhalb eines Jahres viel verändern.

Außerdem will ich nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr schon hinfahren und mal sehen was bei denen so los ist. Wollte mich eigentlich erst dann fest für ein Gewässer entscheiden.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2002)

Is OK. :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Bergi (17. Dezember 2002)

@ carpcatcher & Sutto:
Wegen den Rollen ist das kein Prob!Auf meine Baities passen 400m 30iger sehne und im Januar kaufe ich mir Shimano Baitruner entweder US oder Big. Mal sehn!Für die Daiwas reicht das Geld zu Zeit nicht....
Sonst hab ich doch alles!
Ich beforzuge auch kleinere Seen.Wo ist mir auch egal,dass überlasse ich mal den France Profi-Wirste shcon machen.
Also meiner Seite gibts keine probleme
Wieviel müsste man den für ne Woche(nur Genehmigung) bezahlen?Also im Schnitt mein ich?Nur interesse halber.

Bergi


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Morgen gehts weiter....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi 
hol dir Emblems...


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Wollt nur schnell bescheid sagen, dass ich bis Montag nochmal zum fischen fahre.

Bis dann


----------



## fan__ta (18. Dezember 2002)

aber dann mit bericht!!!


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Hey Jungs,

entgegen unserer Erwartungen war der See leider zugefroren und wir haben uns entschlossen, dann erst wieder zu fischen wenns wärmer wird. Der komplette See wär mit einer etwa 5cm dicken Eisschicht bedeckt....

Mit dem Bericht wollte ich eigentlich noch ein bischen warten und dann einen längeren Wintercarping Bericht schreiben....

Wenn ihr gern die Photos schon vorher sehen wollt kann ich die natürlich schon reinstellen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Dezember 2002)

Na dann man los, langsam krich ich echt entzugserscheinungen, aber an Angel ist nicht zu denken, sogar unser &quot;Canale Grande&quot; is dicht. Nicht mal blinkern kann man und die ollen Angelvideos machen es auch nicht leichter den Winter zu vergessen.

Naja, wenigstens bin ich für nächstes Jahr gut gerüstet und mein Tackledealers Cheffe jetzt ein reicher Mann. :c  :c  :g


----------



## fan__ta (18. Dezember 2002)

also ich kann noch warten,aber ich weis ned wies mitm bergi aussieht.....


----------



## Bergi (18. Dezember 2002)

@ fanta:
Warum schreibst du immer cc und bergi?????

@ Sutto:
Wir waren auch geschockt!
Haben uns am Montag zum anfüttern getroffen und wollten in den rückstau unseres Sees gehn...Aber unglaublich!Der ganze Rückstau zugefroren.Unmöglich!
Dann wollten wir die Stelle wechseln,wo ca 6 m tief ist und da war das alte Flussbett so stark unter Strömung,das es auch unmöglich war! :e 

Und ausweichmöglichkeiten haben wir wenig,weil unsere gewässer im Schnitt 2-2,5m tief ist...Sind wieder nach Hause...
Aber das WE nach Weihnachten gehts an den datteln-Hamm-Kanal,wo wir 4m Tiefe haben....

Achja,die Bilder würden mich auch interessieren,aber mach wie du es willst!

Bergi


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Dann stell ich die Photos gleich rein, wenn sie entwickelt sind....


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto
in welcher Stadt wohnst du eigentlich?


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

In Seligenstadt. Ist in der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main....

Etwa 35 Kilometer von Frankfurt.


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto
fischt du auch oft in deutschland oder nur Frankreich?


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe lange Zeit nur in Frankreich gefischt, doch seitdem ich wieder in Deutschland wohne fische ich auch oft hier....


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto
hättes du mal lust auf ein AB Carphuntertreffen in Wolfsburg? Wir haben dieses jahr auch ein hier gemacht vieleicht hast du den bericht im Ab schon gelesen.


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Nee, den Bericht hab ich nicht gelesen. Zu einem Treffen würd ich auf jeden Fall kommen, wenn es ein anspruchsvolles Gewässer ist.

Wo gibt den Bericht vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

scau einfach mal bei karpfenangeln fotos sind auf seite 2


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Dezember 2002)

Der Allersee ist ein naja sagen wir mal seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr Krautreiches Gewässer und Muscheln und Segler gibts auch gelle Holger???? :q 

Super sind auch Knurris Gewässer, von einigen Vereinskaspern mal abgesehn.


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

magst du lieber seen oder kanäle?


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Um ehrlich zu sein Flüsse!

Bei einem Treffen könnte ich für alle kostenlose Boilies beschaffen...


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

hast du den bericht gesehen? wenn wir ein treffen machen willst du dann lieber an dem see(bericht) oder lieber am kanal(mittellandkanal) fischen?


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Da ich ein Spezialist für Boote, Enten und alles andere bin was nicht an den Haken (oder in die Schnur) gehen soll, wäre ich für den See.

Ich finde angeln am Kanal macht mehr Sinn wenn man länger bleiben kann, als ein paar Tage...


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

das gewässer ist stellt keine herausforderung dar es gibt carps bis 30 pf


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Wie lange soll das Treffen eigentlich dauern?

Es geht ja auch bei dem Treffen nicht unbedingt um den Fang von möglichst großen Fische, was natürlich immer schön ist. Außerdem sind 30Lbs Fische auch nicht schlecht und wenns viele Carps gibt wirds auch nicht langweilig...


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

ist mir egal müssen wir uns nach den anderen richten


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

> Bei einem Treffen könnte ich für alle kostenlose Boilies beschaffen...


ich steh nicht so auf Ready mades ich fisch dann mit selfmades


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

> wenns viele Carps gibt wirds auch nicht langweilig...


es gibt viele carps durchschnitt 15-18pf wenns gut läuft fängt man alleine am WE 10 carps


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Ich bring mal ein paar von den neuen Tiefgefrorenen Nash Ready Mades mit. Die sind glaube ich noch in der Testphase....

Ich fische eigentlich auch öfter mit selfmades, muß aber für Nash oft mit Ready Mades fischen.


----------



## David (18. Dezember 2002)

hast du eigentlich einen job oder verdienst du dein geld mit testfischen?


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Nee, ich hab keinen richtigen Job. Ich mache nur noch Tests für Nash und schreib ein paar Berichte für Französische Carp-Zeitschriften. Was ich sonst noch so brauche bekomme ich von meinen Eltern...


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2002)

is bestimmt ein toller Job... aber ich möchte mich nicht von meinen Eltern unterstützen lassen...


----------



## Bergi (18. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab ja schon gesagt das ich mich bei einem Treffen in Wolfsburg wieder beteiligen würde!
Sagt nur wann!  

@ David:
euer Gewässer ist schon cool!Ich bin mir sicher das wir gut gefangen hätten,wenn das Wetter sich nicht so extrem geändert hätte!Spass hats auf jeden Fall gemacht und das ist ja wohl das wichtigste!Zumindets bei einem Board treffen!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Dezember 2002)

@David

ICH WILL AN DEN KLEINEN SANDSTRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :g 

Am Kanal geht eh nicht, wird doch eventuell gespert und Gastkarten gibts meines Wissens nach keine.


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Wie lang soll das ganze denn dauern und wann soll es stattfinden?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Moin Männers

Lasst dieses Jahr mal ein Treffen über Pfingsten machen, da haben wir dann mehr Zeit. :g


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Über Pfingsten bin ich in France....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Is ja nicht das einzige Huntertreffen


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Ich werd mal schauen was sich machen lässt


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Altfriedland steht noch aus (Knurri und Hummer, was is nu???)
Die Wolfsburger Hunterschaft lädt auch wieder zum Treffen und Bergis See bei Köln is Ende des Jahres wohl auch einmal durchgefangen. :q  :q 

Die Bayern wolln auch was machen. :a 

 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Ich würd auch ein Treffen machen. Weiß allerdings nicht wieviele wirklich nach Hessen kommen würden....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Und so sieht dass dann aus:

http://www.kairies.de/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=carpies2

oder so:

http://www.kairies.de/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=karpis0602

oder so:

http://www.kairies.de/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=karpfentreff

und zu guter letzt:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/thread.php?threadid=9082&boardid=18&styleid=5


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Ich glaub ich muß euch mal zeigen wie man die fängt...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Bring uns besseres Wetter und n Seil für Knurri mit, dann fangen wir auch. Nur gegen Knurri haben wir (fast) keine Chance, die Bilder beweisen es, er fängt einfach die meisten und größten Fische#6 . 

Aber mit dem Wetter hatten wir wirklich immer Pech, meist Wetterumschwung und Ostwind ohne Ende.


----------



## Klausi (19. Dezember 2002)

Na,dass werden wir dann aber sehen #h


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Würde denn einer von euch nach Hessen, oder nach France kommen?


@Bergi und Carpcatcher

Wollt ihr 1 oder 2 Wochen in France bleiben....


----------



## Klausi (19. Dezember 2002)

Um solch ein Wasserschwein zu fangen wie Du auf den Arm hast da könnte man sich das mal überlegen. #h


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

@Klausi

Wo siehst du denn ein Schwein?



*[ALIGN=center]Hitparade    [/ALIGN]   *


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Da richte ich mich nach Bergi und dir

Ach ja bevor ichs vergesse, man liest immer von Sanitären Einrichtungen an den Seen in France, n Campingplatz oder sowas wär ganz net, so zum Duschen und so... :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Dieses Jahr hast du erst zwei Kletten am Bein, wenns erfolgreich wird kannst du 2004 garantiert nen Stausee mieten nur für die Boardies. :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Dann kann ich einen See schon aus der Liste streichen, denn zu dem gibts nicht mal Wege.


Stauseen gibts genug....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Ja, nen Heli wollten wir nun nicht extra mieten, aber der Golf is recht Geländegängig und der Polo erst recht ZUm See in Brandenburg gab es auch keinen richtigen Weg.


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab Gestern mit Vial telefoniert und er hat mir den See empfohlen. 

Der See gehört einem Bauern und hat in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht mehr als eine Handvoll Angler gesehen.

Vial hat dort letztes Jahr während einer Woche mehrere Fische von über 50Lbs gefangen...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Na denn man los, da scheint man ja echt seine Ruhe zu haben.

WEißt du wie groß der See ist??


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Wie groß genau er ist weiß ich nicht, aber allzu klein ist er nicht weil Vial irgendwas davon gesagt hat, dass man auf jeden Fall ein Boot und viele Boilies braucht.

Der Bauer will 15,- Euro pro Tag und Person....

Und dann kommen noch 50,- Euro für die Erlaubnis dazu.

Vial will mir in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Bilder vom See schicken....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Gesalzene Preise

Naja man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...
Also is nix mit in Wurfweite fischen??? :c


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

So,bin endlich wieder vonner Schule da und hab jetzt 2,5 Wochen Ferien!!!!

@sutto:
Das hört sich doch super an!und 15 euro plus 50 sind auch tragbar!Aber mehr als 300 euro möchte ich nur ungern für den ganzen Trip bezahlen(mit Fahrt,Verpflegung)
Aber ich denke mal damit komme ich wohl aus,oder?
Wie lange ist mir auch egel.Wir können ja auch 10 Tage oder so fahren.Mir ist es halt egal!Da richte ich mich auch nach euch!

Achja,und Hessen  ist ja auch net so weit weg.Wo wohnst du denn in Hessen ungefähr?

@ CC:
Also Köln steht noch an,Allersee und Altfriedland...Das wird teuer! Aber was tut man nicht alles für ein paar carps und neue Boardies kennen zu lernen...

Bergi


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

@ Sutto und CC:
Ich kann auf jede Art von &quot;luxus&quot; in Form von Toiletten und co verzichten.Hauptsache wir haben Spass und fangen ein paar Cipros!

bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi 

Such dir nen Job... :q  :q  :q 

Falls du Bock hast würd ich dich auchmal übers WE mit an mein Lieblingsgewässer nehmen kostet dich allerdings GARNICHTS... :q


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

@ CC:
Ab Januar bekomme ich BaFög!
Und ausserdem bin ich auch schon länger auf Jobsuche!
wieso ist denn dein Lieblingsgewässer um sonst?
Wenn ich es zeitlich und finanziell schaffe,werde ich an jedem der oben genannten Treffen teilnehmen!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Bin ab nächstem Jahr in nem neuen Verein und darf einen Gast mitnehmen.

Falls noch wer mit will David is auch in dem Verein.

Gewässer is nicht gerade easy nur 9 Fische über 20Pfund
mein PB dort war 18 Pfund (hab aber auch erst einmal dort gefischt), stell ich rein, sobald das Foto feddich ist. Super viele Satzis hatte am ganzen WE 6 Runs  4 Fische gefangen drei Zwerge und der 18, einen besseren Verloren und bei einem Weiß ich es nicht.
















Momentan etwas über 15 Hektar

Leider sieht man &quot;unsere&quot; Angelstelle nicht.


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

Sind zwar nicht die sten Bedingungen,aber Spass amchts bestimmt!
Vielleicht können wir das ja mit dem Treffen am Allersse kombinieren?!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Also schlimmer als am Allersee is es da auch nicht, keine Segler, keine Muscheln, dafür aber ne menge Fisch bis 15Pfund.


----------



## Klausi (19. Dezember 2002)

Hört sich echt gut an. Habt ihr schon eine Zeit geplant ?


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

@ Klausi:
ne noch nicht,aber ich denke mal wenns soweit ist machen wir dafür nen extra treat auf!

Bergi


----------



## Klausi (19. Dezember 2002)

Na dann werden wir mal sehen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Es werden immer mehr...

Jungs, wir brauchen mehr als bloß ein WE...

@Sutto kennst du nicht nen Schnuckeligen See in France dicht hinter der Grenze, den wir mal für 4 bis 5 Tage in beschlag nehmen können. :a 

Hier is immer blöd mit Gastkarten  :c 

Aber nach WOB seid ihr alle herzlich eingeladen, nur nächstes Jahr bitte bitte früher, so ne scheiß Kälte muss ich nicht wieder haben.


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher

Na an der Grenze kenn ich nicht viele, aber ich kann mal jemanden fragen der da oft fischt....

Vial ist jemand der oft zu sehr großen Entfernungen neigt auch wenn man die Fische genauso gut in Ufernähe fangen könnte. Wenn der sagt, dass man ein Boot braucht heißt das noch nicht viel.

Für ein paar Euro kann man bestimmt auch bei dem Bauern duschen...


@Bergi

Wo ich wohne hab ich schon geschrieben.....Seligenstadt.

Mit 300,- Euro kommst du doch locker hin.


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

@ sutto:
Alles klar!
Dann ist das alles kein Prob!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@All 

Wie schauts eigentlich mit Holland aus???

Nein nicht zum rauchen, zum Angeln#d 

Die haben doch auch ein paar ganz nette Gewässer. :a 
Soweit wech is das auch nicht. :a


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@cc
Probst ist doch gar nicht so schwer.Jones hat die 9 20er an zwei wochenenden durchgefangen.Als ich mit torben da war hab ich auch 9 Fische in einer nacht gefangen


----------



## Borgon (19. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher: :q LOL,du weisst genau wieviel Fische mit welchem Gewicht in deinem Gewässer schwimmen? :q Ist ja echt nich so dolle mit Karpfen bei euch :q  :q  :q ,und so richtig Spannung komt ja da wohl auch nicht auf...  #h


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@ Sutto
nach hessen hätt ich auch bock.geht aber nur wenn Carpcatcher mich mitnehmen kann


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@Borgon
die fische in dem gewässer wurden schon mehrfach durch gefangen


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@cc
&quot;unsere&quot;Stelle kannst du voll vergessen da kannste nicht mehr angeln.der große baum der links stand ist umgekippt und versperrt die ganze stelle


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

wie füge ich bilder ein?dann kann ich noch ein paar bilder vom probst einfügen


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

@ David:
AUf einen server hochladen und dann im Board mit Bild/IMG den Link des Bildes am server angeben!

Bergi


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

wie lade ich bilder auf nen server und auf welchen?


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

@carpcatcher

Ich glaube du wirst hier von manchen als Taxi benutzt!


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Carpcatcher das Board-Taxi.....


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

hier noch ein paar fotos


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

noch eins


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

sorry ich kriegs anders einfach nicht hin


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@sutto
carpcatcher ist kein taxi, ich würde ihm dann auch die hälfte spritgeld dazugeben.


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

@David

Lustige Photos, vorallem das letzte!

Taxis sind ja auch nicht umsonst....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto

Man nennt mich auch den &quot;bamherzigen Samariter&quot; :q 

Hessen, na man schaun, aber nicht an den Main.

Was is mit Holland???


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Die Fotos hab ich aber nicht gemacht, meine sehen viel besser aus. :g


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Holland war noch nie mein Ding....


Nee, nicht an den Main. Gibts ein paar schöne Seen in der Gegend.


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@cc
die fotos hat torben oder tim gemacht.
würdest du mich dann eigentlich mitnehmen?


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Empfehlen könnt ich einen See Namens Wallersee. Das fischen mit Boilies ist leider verboten und die Carps sind sehr scheu. 

Das Durchnichtsgewicht liegt bei über 20Lbs und Fische über 40Lbs sind genügend enthalten.

Die Ufer sind stark bewachsen und schwer zugänglich. Es gibt allerdings auch mehrere große freie Angelstellen von denen man auch locker mit mehreren Leuten fischen kann.

Der See ist am Ufer bis zu 8m tief und wird dann immer flacher. Es gibt viel Schilf und Seerosen und der Boden ist sandig bis schlammig.

Insgesammt ist der See sehr schwer zu befischen und man fängt nicht viel aber dafür schöne Carps. Immer einen Versuch wert, aber für 20,- Euro am Tag auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@David
Vom Prinzip her schon, wegen der Packerei kriegen wir dass schon hin.
Einzige Auflage, du musst ne Straßenkarte lesen können.


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@all
die fotos die ich reingetan habe sind von dem see, den carpcatcher auf der letzten seite scon vorgestellt hat.
wenn ihr wollt kann ich hier noch ein paar fotos von dem see ,an dem wir nächstes jahr wieder huntertreffen machen,reintun


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@David
Sachma, der Fisch (2.Foddo von unten) sieht meinem 18er seeeehr ähnlich???


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@cc
straßenkarte lesen kann ich


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto
Is das der Teich??

Wallersee


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Alternativen gibts immer und auch genug


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Was hälste von dem See?

Ist zwar nicht sonderlich groß gibt aber viele große Carps.


Hab leider nur das eine Bild....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@Sutto 
sieht doch ganz nett aus.
stimmt der Link??


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Die beiden See hab ich jetzt im Herbst und Winter befischt....


Gibt aber noch viele andere gute Seen


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@cc
da gibt es ca.10 Spiegler zwischen 17 und20 pf die sehen sich alle ziemlich ähnlich.wir können fotos vergleichen wenn du willst


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

welcher link?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

@David

Ich glaub das is n alter bekannter...

HESSE WIR KOMME... :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Der hier:

Ich bin ein Link zu Wallersee


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Scheint der selbe See gemeint zu sein, doch es stimmen viele von den Angaben absolut nicht.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Aha, welche denn???


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher


- der See ist wesentlich tiefer als 4-5m
- die Seerosen gibt es überall am See
- man kann als Gastangler am ganzen See fischen 
- Boote sind auch für Mitglieder verboten
- Die Nachtkarte kostet keine 15,- Euro sondern nur 10,- Euro


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Carpcatcher2001 _
> 
> 
> Ich glaub das is n alter bekannter...



Wer?


----------



## David (19. Dezember 2002)

@sutto
carpcatcher meint einen der karpfen auf meinen fotos


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Hab ich mir gedacht...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Tigernüsse sind Neuland für meiner einer...


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Wie kommst du jetz auf Tigernüsse???


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Naja ich denke nix mit Boilies??? :c


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Doch nur im Wallersee nicht....


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Sag ich doch, aber trotzdem keine Tigernüsse??


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Tigernüsse, Mais, Kichererbsen, Frolic und ähnliches


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Wie schauts denn da mit Weißfisch aus??


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Gibt schon recht viele, aber zum Glück keine Brassen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Na denn. 
Ab wann lohnt es sich denn dort zu fischen?


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Wenn man gut fangen will würd ich nicht vor April hinfahren. Man kann zwar auch früher fangen aber längts nicht so gut. Im Sommer ist der See auch ganz gut ab Oktober wirds dann schlechter.


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute!
Wenn ihr es geschafft habt euch für einen See zu entscheiden,versuche ich auch dabei zu sein. :m 
Es wäre gut wenn ihr den Termin so legt, dass ein Feiertag ein Brückentag und ein Wochenende zusammen fällt.
Da ich keinen Urlaub sondern Ferrien bekomme. :v Und das in meinem Alter!Wenn es nicht Frankreich ist, komme ich auch übers Wochenende.


----------



## Bergi (19. Dezember 2002)

@ CC:
Willste nächstes Jahr jeden See in Europa beangeln??? ;+ 

Wenn alles klappt bin ich auch dabei! :m 

Oder wir gehen im April mal den See in Köln?Wär nur ne alternative....
Mal sehn,wir kriegen das schon alles geregelt!

Bergi


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Wir können uns schon noch auf einen See einigen....


Ich hab eben Vial abgesagt wegen Frankreich. Er wollte nächstes Jahr mit uns kommen. Hab allerdings schon oft Zoff mit ihm gehabt und jemand der nur Französisch spricht nervt euch bestimmt auch auf Dauer.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Hesse is scho ok...

Wer hat nen Kallender für 2003 :q 

Ich meine der 1. Mai is ein Donnerstag, da muss ich Freitach sowieso frei machen... den Rest könnt ihr euch denken. :q 

Knurri wie stehts bei dir?
David hat eh Frei, weil Schüler und der Rest???
Is aber erstmal nur ein Vorschlag. :g


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

> Ich meine der 1. Mai is ein Donnerstag, da muss ich Freitach sowieso frei machen... den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.



Bin etwas verwirrt. Der Termin ist jetzt für was?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Wenns allen passt könnten wir dann ein Treffen machen, wo klärn wir noch.


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Ach so war nur ein allgemeiner Termin ohne Ortsangabe.

Find ich eigentlich ganz gut den Termin


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

WOB scheidet aus, da is bei uns die Raubfischschonzeit zu ende und am Allersee hauen und stechen um jeden PLatz. :c


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2002)

Da hab ich Erfahrung drin. Nur wenn man mir beim schlafen eins über die Rübe haut hab ich was dagegen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Bei uns is nix pennen beim Fischen und schon garnicht am 1. Mai, da is alle 3 Stunden Papierkontrolle, wegen angeln mit lebendigen Köfis...

Schlafen beim Angeln is bei uns sowieso verboten, frag mich nicht warum, aber als mitglied wirst du einen Monat gesperrt. :c


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Dezember 2002)

Hi Sutto!
Du wirst merken, dass du hier öfters verwirrt sein wirst. Deswegen halte ich mich so gut wie es geht aus Ort- und Terminplanung raus. Ich habe da hier schon meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Am besten wäre es, wenn du Ort und Termin festlegst. Wer kommt der kommt.Alle werden wir sowiso nicht unter einen Hut bekommen. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Session mit einem Profi und zu reden gibt es sicher auch viel.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2002)

Na nen Termin haben wir doch...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. Dezember 2002)

Was is nu??????????????????????????? ;+


----------



## Guest (20. Dezember 2002)

Den Termin find ich gut....

Ist mir eigentlich recht egal wo wir fischen. Richte mich da voll und ganz nach euch.


----------



## Borgon (20. Dezember 2002)

LOL :q Ihr habt´s ja echt nicht leicht mit Karpfenseen oder? #h Angelt doch einfach an einen &quot;unserer&quot; Tonstiche(Grosser Tonstich Mildenberg).Angelkarten spottbillig,gelegentlich Karpfen mit 40Pfund,haufenweise über 30Pfund und die kleineren sowieso.Genug Platz,Boot erlaubt,Echolot erlaubt,anfüttern erlaubt,Boilies erlaubt,schlafen erlaubt,grillen erlaubt und das Auto 2Meter neben dem Zelt geparkt. :m Ich habe mal neben einem Karpfenangler eine Nacht auf Aal gefischt,der fing in der Zeit wo ich da war(abends um 8 bis morgends um 7)3Karpfen über 30 Pfund und hat ausserdem noch 2 Grosse verloren,wobei die 30Pfünder für ihn noch nicht mal ´n Foto wert waren #t  #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. Dezember 2002)

@Borgon

Hört sich ja echt super an, dann krichst du den ZUschlag, wenns dir passt.


----------



## Guest (20. Dezember 2002)

Macht weiter so Jungs....!!!


----------



## Borgon (20. Dezember 2002)

@Carpcatcher:Naja,was heisst Zuschlag.Gross was zu organisieren hab ich nicht so die Lust,aber zum Fischer fahren um alles abzuklären bzw.euch zum Gewässer führen-no Problem.Ich selber würde aber an einem anderen Gewässer angeln,20 Meter weiter :q ,das ist DAV,da brauch ich nix extra bezahlen.Da sind die Aussichten wahrscheinlich nicht viel schlechter :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. Dezember 2002)

@Borgon

Dann lass uns doch alle an das DAV Gewässer. (es sei denn, du willst nicht oder es gibt keine Gastkarten)
Das einzig Organisatorische wäre es die Gast karten fit zu machen, oder uns zu zeigen, wo es welche gibt und uns an den Teich zu lotsen, den rest schaffen wir selbst.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. Dezember 2002)

Nu wirds ernst:

Wer hätte denn Lust, vom 1. bis zum 4. Mai an nem Huntertreffen teilzunehmen??

Gewässermäßig haben wir ja nu auch ne gute Auswahl.

Nun liegts an euch. #h


----------



## Bergi (21. Dezember 2002)

@ CC:
Ist das ein langes WE?
Also ich bin dabei!Aber mach doch dafür mal nen extra treat auf!Sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich 

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (21. Dezember 2002)

Hier gehts weiter:

Huntertreffen 2003


----------



## Megarun (20. Januar 2003)

...Hi Jungs...
..habe `mal wieder ins Karpfenforum geschaut, und den ganzen Thread `mal durchgeblättert. Hmmm, wo ist denn der: &quot;Suttothecarp&quot;???
Da steht ja jetzt nur: *Gast*!?!?! Wat is denn dat???

Ähh, waren seine Karpfen doch nicht so groß, oder was??

Gruß....


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2003)

:q Suttothecarp???? 

ich glaub den hab ich aufgefressen  :q  :q 

ne der hat sich hier etwas daneben benommen...


----------



## Megarun (20. Januar 2003)

Hi, Franz...
...wie dat denn???
BITTE, etwas genauer...
...war das jetzt ein Bluffer, oder was???

Gruß....

PS: &quot;Ich erkenne meine Schweine am Gang&quot; (meist)... #h


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2003)

Also die Geschichte war so:
Suttothecarp hat gesagt er ist David Sutto vom Nashteam und hat hier einen auf Carp Profi gemacht.. 

dann hat sich rausgestellt das er das gar nicht ist weil der richtige David Sutto gar kein Deutsch kann und keine Computer benutzt...


----------



## Megarun (20. Januar 2003)

...och, kam mir ja von Anfang an komisch vor. :g 
Da kannste `mal sehen.
Wat sind dat denn für Freaks? Ne, ne, ne.......
Jau Franz, alles klar: Danke nochmals, für Deine Aufklärung. :m 

Gruß.....

Immer Untermaß.....


----------



## Megarun (20. Januar 2003)

...sorry...
...muß mich noch `mal melden.
Also, jetzt habe ich mir ALLE Seiten `mal RICHTIG durchgelesen!!!
WOOOOOOW, der Junge hatte ja echt was DRAUF!!!
!SEHR GUTE! Lebendige Fantasie!!!
War/ist Er etwa Reporter einer Angelzeitschrift!?!?! :q   :q 

Ähhhh, sind ja auch einige `drauf `reingefallen. :q  :q 

PS: Hat Er aber auch sehr GUT `rübergebracht!! *looool*

Tja, man kann  auch Schweine am Gang erkennen! :g (von Bauer ?????)

Gruß....


----------

